# Nails



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Ladies where is best place to get mani and pedi in AD reasonable too please


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

I like Dashing Nails in Central Souq.


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks but no idea where that is lol, I'm on 30th street?


----------



## GumbaGumba (Oct 16, 2012)

If you google Dashing Nails they have a we site which will give you all they locations otherwise google Central Souq and it'll show you where it is, easier than explaining. It's just off Corniche so from 30 th you are not far.

My friend likes Tips and Toes in Marina Mall.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I like Nail Art in Al Wahda Mall or Boutik on Reem Island. Price around 100 Dhs for mani and pedi together. Nice Filipino staff, clean premises and Opi products. Often you have to book as they get busy. 
There is a salon in Khalidiya Mall with mostly Nepali staff with similar prices which is much quieter and you don't usually have to book.


----------



## koddy28 (May 20, 2013)

Thanks x


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Do any of these places do guys too?


----------



## BellaChao (Aug 18, 2013)

imac said:


> Do any of these places do guys too?


As i know no,
separate 

but there a lot places for men
vax, *mani-pedi* etc 
just choose 

Tony and guy for example :mod:


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

imac said:


> Do any of these places do guys too?


Urban Male Lounge has been highly recommended by a few men who like to keep groomed 

Comfy seats, partitions so you're not embarrassed, separate TVs with backdated episodes of Top Gear, personal headphones....completely catered for men.


----------



## imac (Oct 14, 2012)

Sweet... thanks!

Wife got me a pedi as a gift for my b'day the last time we were upside, and I'm hooked!


----------

